# BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

*BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

From: samantha holton <[email protected]net>
Subject: BEAUTIFUL SHEPERD PUP LIVING IN SQUALOR.. BURKE COUNTY, GA...[heck]
Date: Wednesday, September 2, 2009, 7:29 PM




BURKE COUNTY, GA GSD Baby found penned in filth/need Rescue





















I was invited to a low country boil today and heard a dog keep whimpering in the woods behind the sitting area. I asked one of the people there what it was and they told me one of the caretakers of the property had a German Shephers baby in a pen.

When I saw the pen I darn near fainted. Disgusting!!
She appears to be only 5 months of age and has been in this pen 24-7 for the past 2 months. UNBELIEVABLE!!

When I saw the conditions she was living in I was friendly with the caretaker who owned her and he agreed to let me take her. THANK GOD or I would have had to take OTHER measures if you know what I mean. The filthy conditions were unbelievable.

She had green water with mosquito larvae swimming around in it. She did have a barrel for shelter. She tried to climb the fence to get to me when I showed her attention. There was trash EVERYWHERE! Empty cans of pet food like they just opened them and threw them in the pen.

Her little paw pads are red inbetween from trying to climb out of the pig pen she was forced to live in with no companionship or attention shown to her. She would actually climb up the chain link almost reaching the top before falling back down.

When I got her home and brought her inside she is sooo hyper from being in a pen so long. 





















She is in surprisingly good health for the conditions she was living in. She will need lots of attention and love and to learn how to play and she will be an awesome dog! 

She is safe now and absolutekly gorgeous. She is the most beautiful silver and black sheperd pup.

As you well know, I have been overwhelmed with puppies being dumped and left at my rescue lately. I could not leave this baby.

I will calm her down and give her all theTLC she needs. I will need a rescue for this precious one.


Samantha Holton
Girard Lifesaver Rescue
http://Www.girard-lifesaver.org
(706) 871-8273


Promote Responsible Ownership...Not Breed Injustice.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

Wow you were in the right place at the right time for this sweet baby!!! What a miracle you were there to save her. She is beautiful!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

OMG how sad!!!







That just breaks my heart to think that poor baby was scared and alone day in and day out. UGH! It makes me soooo angry!!!!! 
Thank you for taking this sweet girl in, I hope she finds a great home.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

Isn't she adorable. That's a disgusting pen, how and why are people so wrong in the head????


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re:BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

adorable! hope she gets a good home!


----------



## cailin77 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re:BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

Well, googlemaps just told me I'm approximately 16 hours away from Burke Co, GA... *sigh* I think that is just a little bit too far. I'm sure someone will snatch her up... such a pretty baby! (and obviously from your pictures, she gets along with other dogs!)


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re:BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

What is wrong with people???? 

She is gorgeous. Love the Black/Silvers. 

Hope there's a rescue that has room for her. 

Does this little one have a name?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re:BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

Thank-You for saving her!! She is beautiful.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re:BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

Thank God the right person was in the right place at the right time!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

If no one steps up for her and you can't keep her I can come get her. If you need info on me or my place just let me know.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

The OP just posted a cross post...if anyone needs to speak with this woman directly...they have to email her. 

Upon inquiry...I'm told there were alot of rescues interested and this woman is now screening for appropriate placement. Will update if/when I hear anything further.


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

Wonderful News!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

Right place, right time.. how awesome for this baby girl!!!


----------



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

Wow, you are so wonderful for helping this baby! You can just see the cry for help on her face through that pen! 

I hope she finds a wonderful forever home where she can forget all about that place.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

Miraculous indeed! If she hadn't been making any noise, you would never have known she was there. What a little doll - thank you for taking her in! Please keep us posted on her progress...

______________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: BURKE Co. GA 5 MO FM was in filth/need Rescue*

What a precious girl! That's awesome that you were there to be her angel!!!


----------

